# приходная запись



## Ruzanna

Скажите, пожалуйста, приходная запись- a credit entry?


----------



## Vadim K

receipt record/entry


----------



## Rosett

В бухгалтерии это *credit entry*.

*credit entry*

*Noun* *1.* *credit entry* - an accounting entry acknowledging income or capital items


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> В бухгалтерии это *credit entry*.
> *credit entry
> Noun* *1.* *credit entry* - an accounting entry acknowledging income or capital items



*"Credit entry"* - это в бухгалтерском учете означает "запись по кре́диту счета". Сама запись по кредиту счета не обязательно является приходом или приходной записью. Она является приходной записью только по одному виду счетов - по пассивным счетам. Например, как в Вашем примере, кредитовая запись по двум пассивным счетам - счету прибылей (income) или по счетам собственного капитала (capital items) - является приходной записью.

Кроме пассивных бывают еще и активные счета. И по ним приходная запись называется "запись по де́бету счета" или *"debit entry"*. А credit entry по этим счетам является расходной записью, то есть действием, противоположным приходу. В контексте вопросов Ruzanna, скорее всего, речь идет о приходе ценных бумаг, приход которых отражается на активных счетах. То есть в данном конкретном случае приходная запись с точки зрения бухгалтерского учета лица, получающего эти ценные бумаги, будет называться *debit entry*.

Для того, чтобы не вдаваться в такие подробности бухгалтерского учета, и не зная точно, о какой операции идет речь, лучше использовать слово "receipt", которое в учете всегда обозначает "приход" как существительное и "приходный" как прилагательное.


----------



## Rosett

Vadim K said:


> Кроме пассивных бывают еще и активные счета. И по ним приходная запись называется "запись по де́бету счета" или *"debit entry"*. А credit entry по этим счетам является расходной записью, то есть действием, противоположным приходу. В контексте вопросов Ruzanna, скорее всего, речь идет о приходе ценных бумаг, приход которых отражается на активных счетах. То есть в данном конкретном случае приходная запись с точки зрения бухгалтерского учета лица, получающего эти ценные бумаги, будет называться *debit entry*.


Из того же словаря:
*1.* *debit entry* - an accounting entry acknowledging sums that are owing

Ни тут вообще, ни в контексте про счета активов или пассивов не говорится. Приход может оформляться на любые типы счетов, а считать это кредитом или дебитом - зависит от соглашения в конкретной системе бухгалтерии. Но в русском приход, как правило, противопоставляется расходу - и в этом смысле *credit entry* подходит. Т.е., если где-то там дальше встречается "расходная запись", то приходная будет как раз credit entry.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Из того же словаря:
> *1.* *debit entry* - an accounting entry acknowledging sums that are owing
> 
> Ни тут вообще, ни в контексте про счета активов или пассивов не говорится. Приход может оформляться на любые типы счетов, а считать это кредитом или дебитом - зависит от соглашения в конкретной системе бухгалтерии. Но в русском приход, как правило, противопоставляется расходу - и в этом смысле *credit entry* подходит. Т.е., если где-то там дальше встречается "расходная запись", то приходная будет как раз credit entry.


Я, конечно, не эксперт по этому вопросу, но первый результат Гугла рисует совершенно противоположную вашим словам картину:
"A *debit* is an accounting entry that either increases an asset or expense account, or decreases a liability or equity account. It is positioned to the left in an accounting entry. A *credit* is an accounting entry that either increases a liability or equity account, or decreases an asset or expense account."


----------



## Vadim K

дебет активного счета





Rosett said:


> Из того же словаря:
> *1.* *debit entry* - an accounting entry acknowledging sums that are owing
> 
> Ни тут вообще, ни в контексте про счета активов или пассивов не говорится. Приход может оформляться на любые типы счетов, а считать это кредитом или дебитом - зависит от соглашения в конкретной системе бухгалтерии. Но в русском приход, как правило, противопоставляется расходу - и в этом смысле *credit entry* подходит. Т.е., если где-то там дальше встречается "расходная запись", то приходная будет как раз credit entry.



Из всех определений *debit entry* Вы, к сожалению, выбрали самое неудачное. Могу только удивиться по поводу этого определения. Оно не только не верно, оно вообще - ни о чём.

Относительно дебета и кредита. Нельзя установить, что считать дебетом, а что - кредитом. Дебет - это всегда левая сторона счета. Кредит - всегда правая сторона счета. Это соглашение, которое установлено, и которое нельзя изменить.

У активного счета по дебету (левой стороне) отражается приход, по кредиту (правой стороне) - расход.
У пассивного счета по дебету (левой стороне) отражается расход, по кредиту (правой стороне) - приход.

Когда Вы получаете ценные бумаги, вы получаете актив, который отражается на активном счете. То есть приход ценных бумаг - это всегда *debit entry*. Ни при каких условиях приход актива не может быть отражен кредитовой записью, т.е. *credit entry*.

Именно поэтому, чтобы не путаться и не углубляться в эти дебри, я и рекомендую не использовать ни debit entry, ни credit entry, когда идет речь о приходе. Тем более, о приходе вне контекста того, чего именно был приход - актива, обязательства, расхода (убытка) или дохода (прибыли).


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Я, конечно, не эксперт по этому вопросу, но первый результат Гугла рисует совершенно противоположную вашим словам картину:
> "A *debit* is an accounting entry that either increases an asset or expense account, or decreases a liability or equity account. It is positioned to the left in an accounting entry. A *credit* is an accounting entry that either increases a liability or equity account, or decreases an asset or expense account."


Стоит почитать ещё и дочитать до конца. В бухгалтерии в трёх соснах на бугорочке часто видится дремучий лес терминологии.
Оттудв же:
If you are more concerned with accounts that appear on the income statement, then these additional rules apply:


_Revenue accounts_. A debit decreases the balance and a credit increases the balance.
_Expense accounts_. A debit increases the balance and a credit decreases the balance.
_Gain accounts_. A debit decreases the balance and a credit increases the balance.
_Loss accounts_. A debit increases the balance and a credit decreases the balance.


----------



## Rosett

Vadim K said:


> дебет активного счета
> 
> Из всех определений *debit entry* Вы, к сожалению, выбрали самое неудачное. Могу только удивиться по поводу этого определения. Оно не только не верно, оно вообще - ни о чём.


Оно и есть самое правильное, так как вообще нее привязано ни к одной системе соглашений по терминологии в отношении системы счетов.


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> Стоит почитать ещё и дочитать до конца. В бухгалтерии в трёх соснах на бугорочке часто видится дремучий лес терминологии.



Мне кажется, Вы очень недооцениваете глубину, на которую надо погрузиться, чтобы действительно разбираться в вопросах учета.



Rosett said:


> Оно и есть самое правильное, так как вообще нее привязано ни к одной системе соглашений по терминологии в отношении системы счетов.



Не могли бы Вы, пожалуйста, сказать это же выражение по-другому? Извините, я не понял - о какой системе соглашений идет речь? Что такое "система счетов"?


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Стоит почитать ещё и дочитать до конца. В бухгалтерии в трёх соснах на бугорочке часто видится дремучий лес терминологии.
> Оттудв же:
> If you are more concerned with accounts that appear on the income statement, then these additional rules apply:
> 
> 
> _Revenue accounts_. A debit decreases the balance and a credit increases the balance.
> _Expense accounts_. A debit increases the balance and a credit decreases the balance.
> _Gain accounts_. A debit decreases the balance and a credit increases the balance.
> _Loss accounts_. A debit increases the balance and a credit decreases the balance.


Вот вам и объясняют, что _приход_ и _расход_ соответствуют _debit _и_ credit_ для активных счетов, и наоборот – для пассивных . А вы говорите, что существует некая не привязанная к типу счёта терминология. Это и противоречит ссылке.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Вот вам и объясняют, что _приход_ и _расход_ соответствуют _debit _и_ credit_ для активных счетов, и наоборот – для пассивных . А вы говорите, что существует некая не привязанная к типу счёта терминология. Это и противоречит ссылке.


Копать там можно широко, но для этого необходимо иметь конкретную систему счетов в целом (а не просто тип счёта). И даже тогда приведённые выше определения остаются незыблемыми, так как со системами счетов они не связаны.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Копать там можно широко, но для этого необходимо иметь конкретную систему счетов в целом (а не просто тип счёта). И даже тогда приведённые выше определения остаются незыблемыми, так как со системами счетов они не связаны.


Я, признаться, понял ещё меньше, чем *Vadim K*.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Я, признаться, понял ещё меньше, чем *Vadim K*.


Наверняка, вам удивительно, что приход записывается кредитом на одни счета и дебитом - на другие.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Наверняка, вам удивительно, что приход записывается кредитом на одни счета и дебитом - на другие.


Вы приписываете мне своё собственное заявление о том, что существует некое "самое правильное" определение понятия _credit entry_, не связанное с типом счёта и всегда соответствующее русскому "приход"?


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Вы приписываете мне своё собственное заявление о том, что существует некое "самое правильное" определение понятия _credit entry_, не связанное с типом счёта и всегда соответствующее русскому "приход"?


Ну, не с типом счёта, а со системой счетов. Необходимо видеть это различие.
Необходимо также различать "приход" и "приходную запись".


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Ну, не с типом счёта, а со системой счетов. Необходимо видеть это различие.
> Необходимо также различать "приход" и "приходную запись".


Как понятие, являющееся частью определённой системы счетов, может быть с ней не связано?


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Как понятие, являющееся частью определённой системы счетов, может быть с ней не связано?


Не является это понятие частью системы счетов. Вообще никакой системы счетов может не быть, а приходная запись на куске бумажки может существовать.


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> Наверняка, вам удивительно, что приход записывается кредитом на одни счета и дебитом - на другие.



Это правило действует только в определенных случаях.

Давайте рассмотрим два примера. В первом случае организация получила ценные бумаги в результате покупки. При получении ценных бумаг в бухгалтерском учете делается запись:

*Дебет* Ценные бумаги (актив) - *Кредит* Кредиторская задолженность (пассив).
В этом случае мы отражаем *приход* *и* актива (ценных бумаг) *и* обязательств (кредиторской задолженности). При этом обе записи - и *debit entry* и *credit entry *- показывают приход.

Во втором случае организация оплачивает эту возникшую кредиторскую задолженность. В бухгалтерском учете делается запись:

*Дебет* Кредиторская задолженность (пассив) *Кредит* Денежные средства (актив)
В этом случае мы отражаем *расход* *и* актива (денежных средств) *и* обязательств (кредиторской задолженности). При этом обе записи - и *debit entry* и *credit entry* - показывают расход.

То есть и *debit entry* и *credit entry *сами по себе, без связи с операцией, не означают ни приход, ни расход. Сами по себе, без связи с определенной операцией, они обозначают только "запись по левой стороне счета" - debit entry, и "запись по правой стороне счета" - credit entry.

Поэтому эти оба определения нельзя использовать для перевода выражения "приходная запись". Ибо они оба могут означать как приход, так и расход, в зависимости от типа операции.


----------



## Rosett

Вы стараетесь увести терминологическую дискуссию "за ковёр", вводя безо всякой нужды случай конкретной организации, пользующей определённой частной системой счетов, в которой действуют приведённые вами правила ведения бухгалтерских операций, т.е., новые сущности, не заданные постановкой вопроса.

В то же время понятие "приходная запись" может относиться к самым различным методам ведения бухгалтерии и в этом смысле является независимым.

Так вот, словарные определения на английском, приведённые выше, этот факт и отражают в наиболее чистом виде - без необходимости разбираться с конкретной системой счетов, которой в принципе может и не быть.


----------



## Vadim K

Если говорить только о бухгалтерском учете, то в настоящее время *никаких* других методов учета, кроме учета методом двойной записи, на практике не существует. Все остальные методы существуют только в теории бухгалтерского учета, которые явно не нужны OP.

Кроме бухгалтерского учета существуют и другие методы учета, например складской учет, где не существует учета методом двойной записи, учет ведется униграфическим методом, и где понятия "приход" и "расход" являются одними из основополагающих понятий. Но в складском учете никаких *credit entry* или *debit entry* не существует по определению. Ибо эти два понятия являются *имманентными* именно учету методом двойной записи и вне его не существуют.


----------

